# How often do you wash your vehicle?



## sattie (Feb 20, 2007)

I got to thinking about this because my car is dirty dirty dirty.  In fact, the last time my car was ever washed was on October 12th of 2006.  I know this because that is when I had the oil changed and all that other hoopla and got the free car wash to go with.

What happened???  I use to be so meticulous in keeping my car clean, washing it every week and getting out the tooth picks and q-tips to detail it.  Now I can count on two hands how many times I have washed this car since I bought it in 2004.  It just does not seem as important to me as it once did.  

How about you guys, can any one out there beat me????  How often do you wash your vehicles????  You got me wonderin how lazy I really am!?!?!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 20, 2007)

Well I didn't vote because I didn't see any one that truely fit me. It depends on the season for me. In the warm weather probably once a week, in the cool weather it might be everyother (depends on if it needs it sooner because of mud and muck). In the cold winter.........forget about it  . So needless to say its a complete mess and I'm embarrassed but not that embarrassed  

Oh....and mine probably hasn't been washed since October either ...LOL!

So I vote: Other


----------



## GuitarZen (Feb 20, 2007)

I've owned my car 2 years now.  First 6 months I washed it every week.  Second 6 weeks it was about every other week.  Since then I'm lucky to wash it once a month.  I used to do it by hand everytime, now it's happening more and more where I pay someone to do it


----------



## sattie (Feb 20, 2007)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Well I didn't vote because I didn't see any one that truely fit me. It depends on the season for me. In the warm weather probably once a week, in the cool weather it might be everyother (depends on if it needs it sooner because of mud and muck). In the cold winter.........forget about it  . So needless to say its a complete mess and I'm embarrassed but not that embarrassed
> 
> Oh....and mine probably hasn't been washed since October either ...LOL!
> 
> So I vote: Other


 
Sorry about that, I did not even think about that one... when weather permits.  It rains alot here in Texas, rather unexpectedly, you can spend hours washing your car one day, then the next it is raining... that is when I call in sick!!!


----------



## sattie (Feb 20, 2007)

GuitarZen said:
			
		

> I've owned my car 2 years now. First 6 months I washed it every week. Second 6 weeks it was about every other week. Since then I'm lucky to wash it once a month. I used to do it by hand everytime, now it's happening more and more where I pay someone to do it


 
HA HA!!  When I had my Lexus.. I washed that thing every week... since then I have down graded and I guess that is another reason I am not so enthusiastic about washing my car anymore.  I'm like you, I pay someone to do it!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 20, 2007)

sattie said:
			
		

> Sorry about that, I did not even think about that one... when weather permits. It rains alot here in Texas, rather unexpectedly, you can spend hours washing your car one day, then the next it is raining... that is when I call in sick!!!


 
 In the extremely hot summer.....sometimes I wish so hard for rain so I don't have to water all my plants outside that I'll run through the automatic carwash just pleading for the old wives tell to once again prove me right


----------



## buckytom (Feb 20, 2007)

about once or twice a year. 

i need to wash my truck pretty badly too. you can't tell the color anymore. it's grayish white with salt. i parked on the street in the city everyday, so passing cars and trucks kick up alot of the melting snow that's mixed with salt, painting the car.

i keep the inside clean, but i don't worry about the outside. if you make you vehicle look too nice, or leave _anything_ in the open, you'll eventually get broken in to and robbed.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 20, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> about once or twice a year.
> 
> i need to wash my truck pretty badly too. you can't tell the color anymore. it's grayish white with salt. i parked on the street in the city everyday, so passing cars and trucks kick up alot of the melting snow that's mixed with salt, painting the car.
> 
> *i keep the inside clean, but i don't worry about the outside. if you make you vehicle look too nice, or leave anything in the open, you'll eventually get broken in to and robbed.*




Ok....I'm officially claiming that excuse


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 20, 2007)

as I`m not a car driver, that task is left to my Wife, it gets cleaned when it`s due for a service only, and maybe when functionality is required.

I`m an Ex-Biker, and used to clean my bike once a week, but since the crash in 96 I`ll Not be having another, so that`s Me out the picture.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 20, 2007)

Once every 6 to 8 months...whether it needs it or not!!! 

Summer...often
Winter....not so often..


----------



## lulu (Feb 20, 2007)

I used to be really hung up about it when I bought my current car, Matthew.  He is the newest car I have owned, and I used to keep the car hoover in the front and hoover if I had to wait in the car, or at least every second day, and I ran him through a car wash very fortnight sometimes everyweek.  But then DH came along.  I NEVER ate in my car, but dh throws crisp packet around, I could not keep up with the rubbish and it made me grumpy, so I stopped caring, lol!  He has learnt to drive and Matthew is now OUR car, not my car...which means HE cleans Matthew, lol.  But I never let him drive LOL


----------



## amber (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm like Buckytom, once or twice a year.  Right now it's covered in road salt.  I have a pinkish purple car that is 10 years old, but I keep it in good condition on the inside, also the engine, and on the outside the paint is like brand new.


----------



## csalt (Feb 20, 2007)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> as I`m not a car driver, that task is left to my Wife, it gets cleaned when it`s due for a service only, and maybe when functionality is required.
> 
> I`m an Ex-Biker, and used to clean my bike once a week, but since the crash in 96 I`ll Not be having another, so that`s Me out the picture.


 
You could always get a place in the picture by helping her?!! 
Hope you were not badly hurt in the crash.


----------



## csalt (Feb 20, 2007)

Living in rural Norfolk UK as we do the lanes and roads are pretty muddy as the farmer's tractors and lorries stir it all up. We could clean the car one day and it will be all muddy again the next!
I tease my husband that the *only *time the car gets cleaned is when it has a service and comes back beautifully valeted as part of the service*. Not *a frequent occurrence. Or when I am so disgusted with the state of it inside and out that *I* clean it. The only problem being that I seem to be useless with the pressure washer. Last time I managed to be *so *useless that he came and helped me  It wasn't really a deliberate strategy but it has planted wicked ideas!


----------



## jkath (Feb 20, 2007)

I put "once a month" even though it's closer to every couple of weeks. I don't need much more than that, since I park in the garage. (also being the girlie girl I am, I think my car's so pretty when it's shiny!)
Around here, we don't have the inclement weather, so cleaning the car needs to happen pretty often.

I also don't like to have "stuff" in the car, just the basics.


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 20, 2007)

csalt said:
			
		

> You could always get a place in the picture by helping her?!!
> Hope you were not badly hurt in the crash.



I do help her  as for hurt, well the left hand side of me was smashed up pretty good from Colar bone to Ankle, pelvis, ribs and Knee (the cap had to be re-attatched again). quite messy, esp when I can`t have general anaesthetic at all! wide awake for all of it

not to worry though, I`m still Suckin` Air, and here with you lot, and that could well have not been the case! so Who cares now, I sure don`t


----------



## csalt (Feb 20, 2007)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> I do help her  as for hurt, well the left hand side of me was smashed up pretty good from Colar bone to Ankle, pelvis, ribs and Knee (the cap had to be re-attatched again). quite messy, esp when I can`t have general anaesthetic at all! wide awake for all of it
> 
> not to worry though, I`m still Suckin` Air, and here with you lot, and that could well have not been the case! so Who cares now, I sure don`t


 
*I'm really glad you're still 'sucking air' too  *


----------



## Katie H (Feb 20, 2007)

Wash??  I thought that's what rain is for.

Not often.  Maybe every couple of months.  Less often during colder months.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 20, 2007)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> I do help her  as for hurt, well the left hand side of me was smashed up pretty good from Colar bone to Ankle, pelvis, ribs and Knee (the cap had to be re-attatched again). quite messy, esp when I can`t have general anaesthetic at all! wide awake for all of it
> 
> not to worry though, I`m still Suckin` Air, and here with you lot, and that could well have not been the case! so Who cares now, I sure don`t


 
And how lucky we are to have you here YT2095  .  Great outlook to boot!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 20, 2007)

In the winter... hardly ever.   Why... it rains tooooo much around here.

In the summer...once a month or even less.  Should be more.


----------



## JohnL (Feb 20, 2007)

Yep , probably once a year.
After all a 4wd pickup truck is supposed to look dirty


----------



## mudbug (Feb 20, 2007)

only when I've used up all the windshield washer fluid to clear the front and back windows.


----------



## shpj4 (Feb 20, 2007)

I try to get it washed more often but it always turns out that I wash it at least once a month.


----------



## GB (Feb 20, 2007)

1-4 times in the spring/summer. I don't bother in the fall and definitely not in the winter.


----------



## Clutch (Feb 20, 2007)

I can't tell ya the last time I washed it, cause I forgot.  

Neither of my trucks EVER got washed. Old trucks with big tires look better dirty anyway.  

My DD, The paint is rusting and falling off anyway, so I could care less, the dirt kinda hides all that.  

When I get my new truck, it'll be either after I come home from off roading or once a week, which ever comes first. 


EDIT: I don't know what everyone's car situation is, but in the winter, it is very important to wash your car. When they put down salt and dirt to break up the snow it also gets caked on under your car, in the wheelwells and on the body. After being under there it will begin to eat away at the undercarrage/body of the car, destroying your baby and it's potential resale value. If they salt/dirt your streets and highways, I would say go at least once a month starting soon after the first salting/dirting or the roads and get the full service (whatever includes getting the underside cleaned and "coated"). 

Just a friendly tip on car maintance and protection from your resident car guy, Clutch!


----------



## Clutch (Feb 20, 2007)

Pook said:
			
		

> You have to wash these things? Ooops.
> Hugs,
> Pook


 
I hope you at least change the oil and filters.  



LOL!!!


----------



## shannon in KS (Feb 20, 2007)

um, when Mother Nature says, "holy cr*p, look at her car, and let's the cleansing rain flow".  I don't take it personally.


----------



## stargazer021 (Feb 20, 2007)

My car is pretty dirty right now. Lots of salt from the roads but its been too cold here to wash it and I was afraid the doors would freeze shut. We are predicted to be in the 40's this weekend so maybe it will get washed. I did take some window cleaner to the headlights, windows and tail lights about a wk ago. How sad it that?


----------



## Clutch (Feb 20, 2007)

That would be a back yard mechanics car wash! LOL!!! I've done that countless times to the Buick! LOL!!


----------



## sattie (Feb 20, 2007)

Ok, is it me or does anyone else think their car drives faster or better when it is newly clean?


----------



## Clutch (Feb 20, 2007)

Cars that look good never go fast. Least not round here. LOL!!!! Round here the better a car looks = there's less going on under the hood = slow car. LOL!!!

Sorry. Track mentality. LOL!!!

I kinda feel the same, but if you reall break down the physics of it all, technically, when cleaned of excess dirt and other caked on stuff, you car weighs slightly less, increasing the power to weight ratio and lessening the inertial force that needs to be over come to accellerate. And also helps with handling and braking. LOL!!!

It's sucks to be a car guy who is in to technicallities! LOL!!!!!

IMO, a clean car seems to drive better, faster.


----------



## StirBlue (Feb 20, 2007)

Clutch said:
			
		

> EDIT: I don't know what everyone's car situation is, but in the winter, it is very important to wash your car. When they put down salt and dirt to break up the snow it also gets caked on under your car, in the wheelwells and on the body. After being under there it will begin to eat away at the undercarrage/body of the car, destroying your baby and it's potential resale value. If they salt/dirt your streets and highways, I would say go at least once a month starting soon after the first salting/dirting or the roads and get the full service (whatever includes getting the underside cleaned and "coated").
> 
> Just a friendly tip on car maintance and protection from your resident car guy, Clutch!


 
We sprayed our car off a couple of weeks ago at the car wash during the sub-zero weather.  We had to bare & grin as we had the biggest shiniest ice ride in town!


----------



## shannon in KS (Feb 20, 2007)

sattie said:
			
		

> Ok, is it me or does anyone else think their car drives faster or better when it is newly clean?


 
nah, if your car is dirty, it seems as if you can't get through town fast enough as everyone is gawking at you, hoping that shell doesn't crack on your car and is somehow launched at theirs.  When it's clean and shiny, you whiz by too fast for anyone you care to notice... to really notice.


----------



## sattie (Feb 20, 2007)

Clutch said:
			
		

> Cars that look good never go fast. Least not round here. LOL!!!! Round here the better a car looks = there's less going on under the hood = slow car. LOL!!!
> 
> Sorry. Track mentality. LOL!!!
> 
> ...


 
Maybe when it is clean, there is less air resistance... causing the car to be more aerodynamic.... therefore it gives the impression that it is performing better???

I still can't help but think it is performing better when it is clean... like my car is happy!!


----------



## shannon in KS (Feb 20, 2007)

StirBlue said:
			
		

> We sprayed our car off a couple of weeks ago at the car wash during the sub-zero weather. We had to bare & grin as we had the biggest shiniest ice ride in town!


 
It's also nice to keep your friendly neighborhood body shop in business fixing broken locks and tantrum driven, enraged busted windows....  The other morning I was 25 cents shy of luring my kid into crawling through the trunk, through the back seat, to open the doors from the inside.  Deicer does NOT assist with 2 inches of ice.  why can't my front door freeze shut so I just can't get out of my house.  oh yeah, they'd tell me to repel from a window.....


----------



## middie (Feb 20, 2007)

When I make the time to do it. And then it's a waste of time because it always rains right after !


----------



## Dove (Feb 21, 2007)

Well...it's going to rain tonight....that should do it for me for now.


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 21, 2007)

Dh does ours. When it's new, he is cleaning it just about every other day, then it gradually winds down to every other week or once a month. Right now, it's pretty bad. Maybe I'll do it.

We keep the inside pristine , though.


----------



## philly29 (Feb 21, 2007)

My dad instilled it in me, he washes his car all the time, I wash mine at least once a month.


----------



## Clutch (Feb 21, 2007)

middie said:
			
		

> When I make the time to do it. And then it's a waste of time because it always rains right after !


 
+1,000,000,000,000!!!!!!!!


It does that to me every time!

I know a guy who will wait till it starts raining and go out with a sponge and some dish soap to wash his car. Good way to keep your water bill down.

I have a very icey ride the other day. We had a "snow" storm (more like freezing rain) and it covered the cars with snow and a layer of ice. As the days went on, it would warm up and than freeze. I had a set of three or four iceicles, about the width of a quarter, hanging off each one of my wheelwells. It was pretty cool looking and they would drip at stop lights. the whole trunk and hood of the car had a 3/4 inch thick sheet of ice until yesterday (temps reached 45*+).

Sattie, you have a point. I forgot about the principles of aerodynamics. I'm sure the many bird poo's on my car add up to cause quite a bit of resistance, but than again, I have never seen above 15.76 MPG so, until I fix my problems, I'll never know.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Feb 24, 2007)

Clutch...it all depends on what's under the hood.   Though, I have to say that ever since I got a faster motor in my car, I want to keep it clean all the time!!


Note:  I tried to post my answer and it said something about the poll has moved to another location....anyone know what the issue is?  This happened to me on another poll but I only tried it once...the poll expired by the time I tried again.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 24, 2007)

We live on a dirt/gravel road so our car pretty much stays dirty.  We wash it really well when we get ready to go on a trip.  We wait until we are actually on the way so that when we leave town the car looks nice.  Our poor car.  When I first got it, it was a beautiful bright red.  When I lived in my last town I had a carport and garage (not at the same time--different houses).  Here our poor car has no protection so it has become very dull.  

 Barbara


----------

